# Skateboarders?



## forelander (Aug 7, 2006)

So I was wondering whether anyone here rides the old wheelie board or not? If so how, how good, what do you ride etc. Discussion of skateboarding, links to crazy parts etc is also encouraged.

I've been skating for about 6 years now I think, I'm pretty decent. Riding a darkstar unbreakable (sic) deck, grind king trucks, globe bearings and spitfire wheels. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbuHhS-cwnI

This video is pretty much the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen.

It made me learn blunt stall fakies and then later that day blunt stall kickflip fakie. 

That is all.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Aug 7, 2006)

awesome dude. 

i don't skate enough anymore to call myself a skater.... but i can still do everything i ever could. i just don't have the balls to get hurt since i'm a musician now, nor the time to devote to sessions. My main heyday was from about 89 to 2002. i still hop on every now and then. 

Currently, I'm set up with GK trucks, big ol spitfires, and a Real deck. 1/8 rubber risers, and i forgot the bearings. I favor big popsicle stick looking decks, (wide noses and tails - very last minute tapering of the width) as opposed to the smaller oval shaped ones. I like to (or used to) skate big - big ollies and gaps, long grinds and slides, etc...... never got into the flippity dippity tech stuff. I was the guy poping 180 ollies over +30" bike racks no problem - yet never had the balls do take tech over obstacles and stuff. I kept my hardflips and frontside 180 flips on the boring old flat ground.... or mabye off a curb. I was a pussy when it came to pushing tech.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 8, 2006)

I used to skate a little about 8/9 years ago, mainly as transport. Never managed to learn anything more adventurous than ollieing and the odd grind. Mostly as other things got in the way. Still have a Panic Colin Kennedy deck with matching wheels and Gullwing trucks. Got another no-name deck and a set of Slimeball wheels but no trucks for it.


----------



## rogue (Aug 8, 2006)

i cant skate or rollerskate for shit!


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 8, 2006)

I quit 12 years ago, when the wheels were so small it looked like riding on bearings, and the boards were getting flat as hell. I started when I was like 11, so had a good 6 year run.  I still have a 83 Powell Hawk mini(purple and black with the skull) in my closet.


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 8, 2006)

I tried once, _wiped out_, and once was enough.


----------



## Mykie (Aug 8, 2006)

I use to skate board, got really good at it, then I started to inline skate and like doing that better. I don't board or inline anymore due to my age now...


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Aug 11, 2006)

A month after getting the gig as Division's drummer, I slammed hard on cement at a skatepark.

I was ollieing off an approximately 5.5-foot bank down onto the flat bottom. I started drifting backward in the air. Including the height of the ollie, I was at least 6.5 feet in the air. To make matters worse, I landed on the very bottom of the bank. Combine with my drifting and where I landed, that board shot out of me like a gun and I landed on my lead forearm and not only compressed the crap out of, but hyperextended my shoulder.

I was lucky not to have dislocated anything, but I couldn't rotate my forearm more than 90 degrees for 6 weeks, and had pain at the end of the range of motion for about 3 or 4 months. 

I think i fractured either the radius or the ulna in the forearm, but i never went for x-rays b/c i was poor, lazy, and had no insurance.

Needless to say, drumming really hurt for a while.


----------



## YngwieReid (Aug 25, 2006)

I love skating, I have many injuries which have affected my playing... there's nothing like it tho.

Skating = Skateboarding

~AJ. Reid


----------



## Veronica (Aug 25, 2006)

Mykie said:


> I use to skate board, got really good at it, then I started to inline skate and like doing that better. I don't board or inline anymore due to my age now...



And damn were you good at it, remember when we would go inline skating in the park, and out of no were you jumped on a bench and did one of those grind things.

Show off


----------



## Sentient (Aug 25, 2006)

This little guy is pretty good at it. 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5075016233896455486&q=dog+skateboard&hl=en


----------



## Kotex (Sep 9, 2006)

I used to for a couple of years. But I just haven't had much time for it. I used to acid drop off of everything. I'm thinking about making some time again for it though. I just really like the feeling of cruising around on it.


----------



## RISKY (Sep 12, 2006)

that vid is fantastic for the sheer fact that it's a whole video dedicated to miniramp and they basically killed shit and did shit no ones ever seen before, crushed the whole concept, or just blew the doors wide open...


----------



## noodles (Sep 13, 2006)

Good lord, that is like watching the real life version of a guy who is good at Tony Hawk Pro Skater. I can't believe some of the shit they're stringing together.


----------



## forelander (Sep 13, 2006)

yeah it's fucking ridiculous. Completely groundbreaking and the bastards are just fucking around. Mind you daewon is mindblowing no matter what he skates. Half of that shit hadn't even been thought of...vertical rails, what the fuck.


----------



## Naren (Sep 14, 2006)

I used to skate when I was in highschool about 7-8 years ago. I never got that good. Just basic stuff mainly. That video was really cool. I've seen all of those tricks on a normal sized ramp, but never never on a mini-ramp. Impressive stuff.


----------



## Harry (Oct 31, 2008)

A skateboarding thread
From about August 2003 to June 2005, I skated a lot. By a lot, I mean it was practically all I did. I even skated a lot more than I play guitar back.
I quit for about 4-5 months after June 2005, but got back into it, then quit again few months later.
I would skate parks a lot, but when I got back into skating again in 2006, I must have went to skateparks twice in an entire year.
Last year, I skated for a few months, and this year, I just hop on the board every now and then, mainly flat ground skating or small stair sets at most.

I never got really good (because that probably have taken many more years of non stop skating), but I could manage to ollie a 5 stair set, kickflip a 4 stair, 180 ollie a 5 stair, ollie off 6 foot high ledges, ollie up 3 stairs, 50 50 flat rails, 5-0 grind boxes and all various mid level skating stuff I guess.
In 2005, I got more serious about guitar, and by 2006 I had less people to go skating with (since they became less passionate about it), so well, I figured I would rather learn to play guitar better than risk fucking my self up doing something insane while skateboarding.
I came close to breaking my wrist a few times, and hell, I even remember this time I tried to ollie off a ledge, bailed it and my knee went straight into the concrete Luckily I didn't completely fuck up my knee, but I certainly did no enjoy walking back to the train station with that
Another time, I remember some dude's board went into my ankle at Riverslide Skatepark (which is the top skatepark in Melbourne and when pro skaters from overeas come to Aus, they would skate there and major skate competitions are be held there etc) and I had to fucking not only walk back to the train station with a fucked up ankle, but a 45 minute walk from home from my local train station (since no bus service was running that day. Man that sucked although somehow it's funny to look at it in retrospect.

I got on the skateboard again last week.
Popped some okay tricks, like 360 flip, nollie and switch varial kickflips (oddly I can't just do a switch or nollie kickflip since my legs don't seem to like that, so it always ended up a varial), 360 shove-it.
I wish I could still double kickflip
I learnt that when I picked up skating again in 2006. I seriously spent nearly 40 minutes each day for about 2 weeks to learn how to do it.
It's not impressive by any standards of professional skateboarding, but I was the only guy at my school that could do it (but then again skateboarding culture was almost non existent at my school) and none of my skateboarding friends could pull it off either, so they though it was pretty cool.

Honestly, I got a bit turned off by the elitist types at skateparks that would glare at me because I wasn't as good or wasn't wearing skatebrand clothing
Hell, I would show up to skateparks in my Pantera CFH T-shirt but of course barely anyone would know who they were or even knew that it was even a band
I barely read the skateboard magazines, and honestly, these days I have no idea about who is a pro skater or much about skatebrands. 
My current board, I think it's just a Hardcore (those generic boards) deck, no idea of the brand of wheels, REDS bearings, Thunder trucks and no idea of the griptape brand, but for what it is, it's pretty good and bearings still have a lot of life in them and roll pretty far I've got a spare set up, no name bearings, no name wheels, Powell Deck and generic trucks. Doesn't roll as fair as my other set up, but it's more than competent for screwing around with some flatground stuff.
I'm just more about hopping on the board for a bit of exercise and fun every couple of days, since it's pretty secondary to guitar culture for me nowadays


----------



## DomitianX (Oct 31, 2008)

I still skate....


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 31, 2008)

Considering how easily damaged I am now(fucking contusions from falling off a bike! WTF!) I don't feel the need pick a board up again in this life. My health insurance isn't good enough.


----------



## Brendan G (Oct 31, 2008)

Skated for about 5 years, got out of it 2 years ago, the best thing I ever did was kickflip a 3 set of stairs.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 31, 2008)

I dont skate.. but Holy thread resurrection Batman !!


----------



## auxioluck (Oct 31, 2008)

Seriously.

I skate when I get the time, not near as much as I used to. I tore a ligament in my ankle 2 years ago by landing on my ankle after bailing from an ollie on an incline. I wish it would have been a better trick that I bailed on. 

I was alright, I mostly did flat ground, but ramps and bowls are way fun. I knew enough to get me by. Ollies, kickflips, heelflips, shove its, nose grinds...never really surpassed that though. I stopped skating when I was 18 originally, then picked it back up when I was 21. Injured myself, now I'm 23, and don't feel like fucking up my body again.


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 31, 2008)

I used to be bigtime into it. I probably skated seriously every day for about 10 years. I have a few friends that are pro. Here's a vid of one on "Best Tricks Ever" doing a hardflip backside lipslide down a 10 stair at 2:12. It's a pretty sick trick.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 31, 2008)

I skated in the 80's. The best decade for skating imo. That and BMX freestyling. I used to skate street and ramp very well. Freestyling was more of a second hobby when I got good at skating. I found myself enjoying it more and skating less though....


----------



## Harry (Oct 31, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> I used to be bigtime into it. I probably skated seriously every day for about 10 years. I have a few friends that are pro. Here's a vid of one on "Best Tricks Ever" doing a hardflip backside lipslide down a 10 stair at 2:12. It's a pretty sick trick.




That is fucking crazy
I could never do a normal lipslide, let alone hardflipping onto the rail into lipside down 10 stairs.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 1, 2008)

i skated for about 3 years then gave it up for guitar.
still got my setup though. im actually trying to sell it haha.
its flip deck, venture trucks, spitfire wheels and lucky 7 bearings.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 1, 2008)

Sentient said:


> This little guy is pretty good at it.
> 
> [googlevid][/googlevid]



 Nice. That dog is cool.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 2, 2008)

My gf got me a skateboard last year for my birthday, it was rad. I got ok on it in the 24 hours... The next day i rode it to my TAFE (i was doing a diploma of Graphic Design), and was standing at the top of the hill with it, and thought to myself "No. this is stupid" 

So i walked it to the bottom, got on, pushed once, and i fell. And broke my ankle in 3 places and dislocated it, after landing on it at a complete right angle (my foot looked like: L from the back... it cracked sideways). Luckily for me though, someone heard my incessant cursing/screaming and drove me to the hospital... havent got back on yet lol...


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 2, 2008)

^ 
sorry man but that made me laugh.
that sucks though. i've had my fair share of falls. i once tore the ligaments inmy ankle on a small ledge and had to walk 6 blocks on it to my nans house haha. boy was it big and purple by the time i got there


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 2, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> ^
> sorry man but that made me laugh.
> that sucks though. i've had my fair share of falls. i once tore the ligaments inmy ankle on a small ledge and had to walk 6 blocks on it to my nans house haha. boy was it big and purple by the time i got there


 

Well, that just shows you should have done what i did: Lay there and screamed  Having said that, every time i tried to hop, my ankle would absolutely flop down and hurt like a bitch, you know, cos of the dislocation 

I understand the laugh though, its pretty funny. But in that bad way.


----------



## Harry (Nov 2, 2008)

Mischa man, that sucks
I feel glad I never broke any bones or anything like that when I skated, even when I did stupid high ledges I never fucked anything up fortunately.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 2, 2008)

I skated for about 3 years, quit for about a year and a half, and just started up again. And now I'm progressing faster than I ever could.

My current set-up is a Habitat board, Phantom 2 trucks, Cosmic brand griptape, Ricta Naturals 50mm wheels (I likes 'em petite ), and Zero ABEC7 Black Widow bearings. I've been more of an AWS/Habitat man ever since my brother started skating them. I've had a Birdhouse (I was 11 and only knew about Tony Hawk), a Zero (sucked), a Popwar (not bad, but got razor tail and snapped), and 2 Habitats. My current trick I'm learning would have to be 3-flips. Still haven't gotten them all the way down, but I'm getting it.

I actually just went to an all-night skate at Ollie's skatepark in Florence, KY on Friday night. Not a bad place at all. $7 for a 2-hour session in a pretty decen't sized warehouse. I'm going for 2 sessions on my birthday with a couple friends. Here's some pics for anyone interested:














The pipe's actually 13 feet tall with a 3 foot oververt. And the far right boxes and roll-ins in the first pic are usually where I spend most of my time. There's a nice flatbar on the landing closest to the camera. And that box in the middle is a bitch to ollie. Scraped my ass all up and almost broke my knee on two seperate occassions. My knee's still swollen. Went to manual a box on top of it and tried ollieing down into the ramp. Leaned too far forward and all my weight landed on my left knee. Hurt like a bitch.

That's my story. 



jaxadam said:


> I used to be bigtime into it. I probably skated seriously every day for about 10 years. I have a few friends that are pro. Here's a vid of one on "Best Tricks Ever" doing a hardflip backside lipslide down a 10 stair at 2:12. It's a pretty sick trick.




First guy's Corey Duffel. Skates for Foundation. Fucking crazy.


----------



## neon_black88 (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow that dude is fucking gnarly. Look how far skateboarding has come in such a short amount of time, imagine what people will be doing in 10 years 

I skated for about a year, but I was shit. All I could really do was skate bowls, do 5 stairs, and 50-50 ledges. The thing that probably made me quit was that one of the dudes I skated with couldn't even just roll off a 2 stair drop, or 50-50 tiny ledges. Yet he could kickflip and shove-it, I never landed a kick-flip... ever, and there were people all around me who were shittier than me landing kick flips left and right. I hate kick flips.


----------



## forelander (Nov 3, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> Wow that dude is fucking gnarly. Look how far skateboarding has come in such a short amount of time, imagine what people will be doing in 10 years
> 
> I skated for about a year, but I was shit. All I could really do was skate bowls, do 5 stairs, and 50-50 ledges. The thing that probably made me quit was that one of the dudes I skated with couldn't even just roll off a 2 stair drop, or 50-50 tiny ledges. Yet he could kickflip and shove-it, I never landed a kick-flip... ever, and there were people all around me who were shittier than me landing kick flips left and right. I hate kick flips.



And that made you stop? 

Since starting this thread, skateboarding took its toll on my body. My ankles are fucked, I couldn't do anything flippy without lots of pain and if I roll them again I think surgery is a likelihood. The local scene has also degenerated a lot and I haven't had any time for it with uni. Before I stopped though I kickflip b/s tailslid a mid (knee) sized 2 flat 2 ledge. Go me.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 3, 2008)

i skate! not as much as i used to but still can. i used to skate (pro-am) for channel 1 skateboards in san diego california. i currently have about 5 boards. a couple habitat decks for the kids (aws decks suk, the plys come apart really quick). both are on phantom trucks and spitfire wheels. my decks are older planB all on grind king 3 trucks with spitfire wheels (40mm or smaller). i only use SWISS bearings (off the abec scale).shortys hardware. i like ollies skatepark in kentucky and baker bowl in ohio.


----------



## Harry (Nov 3, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> Wow that dude is fucking gnarly. Look how far skateboarding has come in such a short amount of time, imagine what people will be doing in 10 years
> 
> I skated for about a year, but I was shit. All I could really do was skate bowls, do 5 stairs, and 50-50 ledges. The thing that probably made me quit was that one of the dudes I skated with couldn't even just roll off a 2 stair drop, or 50-50 tiny ledges. Yet he could kickflip and shove-it, I never landed a kick-flip... ever, and there were people all around me who were shittier than me landing kick flips left and right. I hate kick flips.



Eh, I couldn't really kickflip until after about 1 year of skating and it took me a while just to be able to catch them.
Well actually, oddly enough, after about 8 months of skating I could varial kickflip, but not do a regular kickflip It took me a few more months just to be able to do a normal kickflip.
Any anyway, you really need way more time than a year to get good at skateboarding.
Think about it... even if you were unable to kickflip, imagine after two years of skating, you can ollie a ten stair, 50-50 crazy ass ledges, while your kickflip buddy can only kickflip and can barely ollie a 4 stair or something.
Everything has their strengths and weaknesses on the board.
I knew a guy that couldn't even ollie properly but could manual further using one hand to balance than I could with both hands to balance


----------



## neon_black88 (Nov 4, 2008)

HughesJB4 said:


> Eh, I couldn't really kickflip until after about 1 year of skating and it took me a while just to be able to catch them.
> Well actually, oddly enough, after about 8 months of skating I could varial kickflip, but not do a regular kickflip It took me a few more months just to be able to do a normal kickflip.
> Any anyway, you really need way more time than a year to get good at skateboarding.
> Think about it... even if you were unable to kickflip, imagine after two years of skating, you can ollie a ten stair, 50-50 crazy ass ledges, while your kickflip buddy can only kickflip and can barely ollie a 4 stair or something.
> ...



I didnt mean to come off as disrespectfull towards the guys I skated with. It wasnt that they could do it and I couldn't, I just didn't feel like I was progressing, and the skate park near me is only good for tech skating, some ledges a manual pad, some rails. There wasn't much I could do there. Especially when your bag of tricks consists of "ollie". I was skating every day and it just didnt feel like I was getting anywhere. Man it felt awesome to do my first 3 stair though . I think I have it on video.


----------



## Harry (Nov 4, 2008)

That's part of the reason why I quit too, I just didn't feel like I was getting much better.
I knew guys that would learn a new tech each week and with increasing passion for guitar taking up more of my skating time, there was no way I could keep up with guys like that.


----------



## buffa d (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello to you all!
I've been skating for 9 years now and I ride regular.
My current setup is a mini logo 8.0 deck, independent trucks, bearings? and spitfire wheels. 
I used HATE kickflips since I really couldn't do them at all but now they're okay. 
Currently I'm trying to learn how to do handrails (always bee kinda scared of them) and rails in general.


This is really a lifestyle for me. If I'm not skating I still think about skating all the time. For example, if I just walk in a city and look around I start to see all kinds of gaps and rails to hit. I call it the "skate-eye" 


and yes I have broken a lot of bones.. 
Have a good day


----------



## forelander (Nov 5, 2008)

buffa d said:


> For example, if I just walk in a city and look around I start to see all kinds of gaps and rails to hit. I call it the "skate-eye"



I don't think there's a skater in the world that doesn't think like that. 

Also, fwiw, I used to skate goofy, but I was all about switch, nollie, manuals and tech. I never just did a massive manual or a hard trick, I had to flip in or out. Blunt kickflip fakie, kickflip bs tail, kickflip nose manual nollie shove it. Which is why is sucked so hard that my ankles died, pretty much ruined my entire approach to skating. If both of them weren't buggered, I'd just have changed stance .


----------



## Harry (Nov 5, 2008)

buffa d said:


> Hello to you all!
> I've been skating for 9 years now and I ride regular.
> My current setup is a mini logo 8.0 deck, independent trucks, bearings? and spitfire wheels.
> I used HATE kickflips since I really couldn't do them at all but now they're okay.
> ...



Skate eye, hell yeah, even though I don't skate much, I still get that every time I see some stairs, a ledge or whatever.


----------



## buffa d (Nov 11, 2008)

Yess! just learned some new tricks.
Bs 360, bs lipslide and a fs crooked in to a rail.
Stoked.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 12, 2008)

I skated before work today and was doing pretty well. I was skating a place called Miami Meadows (small, community skate park), but I got out of school at noon, so I had the park to myself, a friend, and 2 other regulars there. I was sucking ass on the mini, but I was landing all the tricks that I've been working on. BS boardslide on a ledge, FS 180 kickflip, Fakie FS 180 kick, FS Big Spins, and FS Tailslides. Good day of skating, all-in-all.


----------



## buffa d (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh yeah Fs bigspins are damn sweet!
And they're easier on switch


----------

